# Umstieg auf Apple Betriebssystem, lohnt sich das?



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

hi Leute, ich suche grade eine alternative sprich, was MS mit Win10 bringt haut mich nicht vom Hocker, seit win8 hab ich eine Abneigung zu MS, ich selbst nutze hauptsächlich win7Pro64Bit, und mag es heute noch, aber so langsam denke ich das man mit dieser Software besser fährt, Apple/MacOS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nur die frage welches ist das Optimale zum arbeiten? kann ich die Software auch mit meiner jetzigen Hardware nutzen? arbeite hauptsächlich am pc, zum zocken hab ich noch ein anderen Rechner.

frage wie sieht es mit den Treiber aus? Komptabilität? bietet Apple auch eine ganze Treiber Palette oder ist man da auf sich selbst gestellt? hab mich noch nie mit Apple Software auseinander gesetzt, deswegen die Information hier. 

habs nicht eilig, bin ja mit win7 gut aufgehoben, es geht mir eher um die Information.

Grüße K-Schock


----------



## bingo88 (17. Oktober 2014)

Offiziell kann und darf man OS X nur auf dem Mac verwenden. Auf normaler PC-Hardware lässt sich das nicht ohne Weiteres installieren. Wenn du dir also keinen Mac kaufen willst, sieht das erst mal schlecht aus. Das Thema kam hier schon öfters mal auf, in der Regel wurde es dann mit Verweis auf die Forenregeln geschlossen. Wie gesagt, Apple erlaubt nur die Installation auf ihren eigenen Systemen. Zumal du halt kompatible Hardware benötigst, da OS X nur Treiber für bestimmte Hardware mitbringt und du für Kernkomponenten (Mainboard, Grafik, etc.) keine Treiber nachinstallieren kannst.


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich gebe dir einen Tipp

Google + Tonymacx86

Das sollte alle deinen offenen Fragen klären.

Solche eine Lösung mit einem OSX auf einem normalen PC ist aber keine saubere Lösung und läuft nicht immer stabil.
Es ist viel fuddelarbeit.

Viel Spaß


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

oh sorry wusste ich nicht das es dafür eine regel gibt, sprich für mich war das eine normale frage. dann eben nicht, win7 ist ja dennoch spitze, hab halt mal gedacht es ginge.

ok dann sehen wir das hier als schon geschlossen an.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Oktober 2014)

Warum wird es so herum nicht erlaubt? O.o
Anders herum, sprich Windows auf Mac ist es doch auch seit ein paar Jahren kein Problem..


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2014)

Was genau machst Du denn an dem Rechner? Käme evtl. auch Linux in Frage, wenn es kein Windows mehr sein soll?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

adobe el12 und cc sowie corel x6 und Pinnacle Studio 17 Ultimate, bild und video Bearbeitung.

@keinnick
auf Linux Düfte das alles nicht laufen oder? vieleicht kommt nach win10 wieder was gutes.


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> adobe el12 und cc sowie corel x6 und Pinnacle Studio 17 Ultimate, bild und video Bearbeitung.
> 
> @keinnick
> auf Linux Düfte das alles nicht laufen oder? vieleicht kommt nach win10 wieder was gutes.


 
Weiß nich was du für Probleme mit 8.1 und 10 hast :-O

Die laufen sehr stabil, hatte da noch keinen einzigen Absturz, mit Windows 7 war das aber zu Beginn häufiger der Fall.
Und der Startbildschirm fällt bei 10 ja nun auch weg und es kommt eine Menüleiste rein.

Nur Windows Aero ist nicht mit dabei, was ich eh immer hässlich und leistungsfressend fand

Es startet flotter als 7, es fühlt sich für mich smoother an und 10 bekommt dx12.


Apple auf Windows pc ist hier im Forum so verpönt weils ne Grauzone bei uns in Deutschland ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

meint ihr win10 wird gut?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Oktober 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> meint ihr win10 wird gut?



Naja Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 ist auch gut. Trotzdem scheinen ja hier einige ihre Probleme mit zu haben. 

Daher schwer zu sagen.


----------



## NatokWa (17. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 ist auch gut. Trotzdem scheinen ja hier einige ihre Probleme mit zu haben.
> 
> Daher schwer zu sagen.


 
"Einige" und "hier" ?? Schon mal den Marktanteil dieser Krätz-Systeme gesehen ? Wenn ja würdest du die wörte durch "Mehrheit" und "überall" ersetzten wenn es darum geht das Win 8(.1) Dreck ist .


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2014)

NatokWa schrieb:


> "Einige" und "hier" ?? Schon mal den Marktanteil dieser Krätz-Systeme gesehen ? Wenn ja würdest du die wörte durch "Mehrheit" und "überall" ersetzten wenn es darum geht das Win 8(.1) Dreck ist .


 
Bullshit.
Was ist daran denn bitte Dreck?
Argumentiert doch endlich mal gescheit und hatet nicht immer dumm rum.

Wers noch nicht getestet hat braucht dazu auch keine posts verfassen.
Das OS ist gut, schneller als 7, hat keine Abstürze, wo ist also euer Problem ?

Und mal bzgl. der Beliebtheit zu 8.1 bzw 10 zwei links


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...t-bei-einer-pc-neuanschaffung-bevorzugen.html

Und hier ist Windows 7 zwar vorne, weit abgeschlagen ist 8.1 aber auch nicht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/345983-mit-welchem-betriebssystem-spielt-ihr.html


----------



## mores69 (17. Oktober 2014)

NatokWa schrieb:


> "Einige" und "hier" ?? Schon mal den Marktanteil dieser Krätz-Systeme gesehen ? Wenn ja würdest du die wörte durch "Mehrheit" und "überall" ersetzten wenn es darum geht das Win 8(.1) Dreck ist .


Wenn du nach Zahlen gehst, ist Linux auch Dreck, aber das ist deine Vorgehensweise . Ich benutze zwar 7, aber 8.1 mit Starmenü ist schon echt ordentlich. Das Metrodesign gefällt mir auch am PC. Der Misserfolg ist wohl eher mit der Unattraktivität des Updates für Unternehmen, sowie der vielen konservativen Nutzer zu erklären. 

Aber das BS ist sicher nicht schlechter als der Vorgänger! Windows 10 wird ganz ordentlich, denke ich, allerdings: die Neuerungen, die für mich interessant sind, schon seit Jahren bei LINUX. So TE, jetzt weißte, was das beste BS ist 
Adobe und corel sollten zumindest über WINE laufen, mais pas de garantie. Der Trend geht zum Dual-Boot mit Win7+Linux. Mac os ist ohne offiziell unterstützter Hardware schlichtweg für die Katz'


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Oktober 2014)

NatokWa schrieb:


> "Einige" und "hier" ?? Schon mal den Marktanteil dieser Krätz-Systeme gesehen ? Wenn ja würdest du die wörte durch "Mehrheit" und "überall" ersetzten wenn es darum geht das Win 8(.1) Dreck ist .



Also ist deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen MAC OS auch dreck.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Oktober 2014)

Und jetzt weiß der TE auch, warum solche Threads hier meist ratz-fatz zu sind:

a) weil Mac OS X auf einem NICHT-Apple-Rechner nicht ganz legal is

und

b) weil's sowieso immer in argem Fanboy-Geflame ausartet... Schade eigentlich.


@TE: Antwort 1 und Antwort 2 reichen eigentlich aus und beantworten bereits alle deine Fragen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

bitte kein Stress, ja habs verstanden bitte schließen! bitte keine posts mehr.


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Oktober 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Und jetzt weiß der TE auch, warum solche Threads hier meist ratz-fatz zu sind:
> 
> a) weil Mac OS X auf einem NICHT-Apple-Rechner nicht ganz legal is


Nicht ganz legal gibt es nicht.
Es gibt auch nicht, "nicht ganz Schwanger" oder "ein bisschen Schwanger".
Es ist illegal. Ende.

Wenn, dann könnte man höchstens Linux oder ein anderes System installieren.


----------

